
Inside Google X: Google’s Moonshot Factory - craneca0
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/11/x-google-moonshot-factory/540648/?single_page=true
======
ocdtrekkie
This marketing article fails to acknowledge where Google X routinely gets
ideas: [http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/10/06/google-accused-of-
rack...](http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/10/06/google-accused-of-racketeering-
in-lawsuit-claiming-pattern-of-trade-secrets-theftt/)

